# A dinner to remember  :-O



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

My friend decided to finally invite me over to her house. Apparently, she doesn't clean up after her cats well. I was at her house for dinner and all the litter boxes hadn't been cleaned for weeks! She admitted that she hates to clean house, but she is clean. (That's her words). 

So, while I am eating my dinner, her huge hairy dog is muching on all the cat's poopscicles that are all over the carpet. Then, he wants to lick on my face. She thinks it's cute. I excuse myself to the bathroom. I recover. 

While we are in a deep conversation in her living room, one of her cats decides to poop right behind her head on the couch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What does she do? She did nothing. I point at it, because I just can't talk to someone with poop behind their head. She said, "Yeah, I know he does that sometimes." She just moved to the end of the couch and picked up where she left off in the conversation. I am feeling sick at this point from the aroma and the sight of the poop right in my view. I am totally blown away. How can anyone leave poop on the couch? I mean really? (This was my cue it was time to go).

I have a house full of pets and I don't allow them to use the house as a toilet at anytime or especially by MY HEAD! 

Then, as I go to leave, I ask her to find my sweater. It wasn't where I left it. Her huge dog has it. He is chewing on it. He doesn't want to let go of it. She wrestles him to the floor for it and he tears the wrist part almost off of the right sleeve. 

As I was trying to leave, her dog knocks me to the floor from behind. I can't make out what he is doing. I hear her say he really loves me. I am under all his weight trying to breathe. Finally, she gets this huge dog a bone to get off me.

When I got in my car, I noticed that my purse actually smelled like urine. I couldn't believe it. 

~I am worn out. I don't even know if this makes sense.~

She called me this a.m. and told me that she had a blast. I told her how I felt about all this. As I stated, I have a house full of animals. I wouldn't allow anyone to deal with all of that. That was totally unreal.

Can anyone relate to people letting their pets go wild?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 9, 2008)

That's disgusting! I wouldn't mince my words and I certainly wouldn't go back there!!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh hell no.  

My pets do *not* behave this way.  My two cats use the litter box and nowhere else.  They do not urinate or defecate anywhere else.  They are clean and tidy, but they won't stay that way if we don't keep the litter box clean and nice for them.  

Your friend, sorry to say, is *nasty*.  She's a bad pet owner, in my opinion.  My cats *hate* it when the litter box is a bit gross and they make their displeasure known by the way they pounce into the box as soon as we scoop it - i.e., they would rather wait for a fresh toilet than go in a dirty one.


----------



## Girl about town (Jul 9, 2008)

i wouldn't let someone like that prepare food for me, the place will be crawling with toxiplasmosis!! Don't be surprised if you get an upset stomach sometime soon!! i hate any kind of cat or dog hair in peoples houses never mind their poop thats foul!!!


----------



## concertina (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh my god. That is beyond disgusting. Those cats deserve better than that. And that dog needs some serious training. 

I don't know that I would ever go back to her home. Or that I could be friends with someone that finds that kind of living situation acceptable!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i wouldn't let someone like that prepare food for me, the place will be crawling with toxiplasmosis!! Don't be surprised if you get an upset stomach sometime soon!! i hate any kind of cat or dog hair in peoples houses never mind their poop thats foul!!!_

 
Heh you'd hate my house then - no matter how much I hoover, dust and run around with lint cloths, I have cat hair in my house.  Husband and I are fiends with the Dettol though so I think we're clean enough.  The cats are not allowed on work surfaces (though I'm sure they jump and wander all over them when we aren't home or are asleep), hence the need to Dettol.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 9, 2008)

I just feel bad for any potential kids or mates of hers.

I don't know how many other people know of this projection, but it's often said that how a person treats their pets tells you a lot about how they treat partners and children.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i wouldn't let someone like that prepare food for me, the place will be crawling with toxiplasmosis!! Don't be surprised if you get an upset stomach sometime soon!! i hate any kind of cat or dog hair in peoples houses never mind their poop thats foul!!!_

 

To be honest, I could not eat much from the stench in her house.  I do hope that I don't get sick. 

Personally, I would have to give up my pets, before I let them leave their poop and pee all over my house. 

The thing that  blew me away was when that cat pooped behind her head.  That just made me almost fall out of the chair.  I still just can't believe that someone would allow that and in front of their guest.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 9, 2008)

That is horrible, I really dont think I could have stayed there! I have a touch of ocd lol. I really feel for the animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Oh and there is this neighbour I have and she has a dog and I havent seen it going for a walk for about 3 month? Its sick!! She has 2 kids and one on the way her dog must sh*t and pee everywere, my mum was going to phone the rspca on them. Breaks my heart these poor animals living in filth.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

My friend had never even spoken about her place.  She is very intelligent and artistic.  She has so many talents and has been to many countries.  She is a very interesting person and has always been extremely kind to me.  

I am still in shock.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate when people don't take proper care of animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it makes me sad


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 9, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW..and not in a good way!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when I saw the title of your post I thought you had a romantic dinner, or a hot date or something.  I was not expecting this!

I have to say, the poop on the couch that was ignored got me the most!  That cat is probably pooping on her couch by her head to let her know that the litter box is dirty.

And cat poo all over the carpet for the dog to eat?  Holy crap! Literally...

Not to mention that a dog of any size should not knock you down EVER!  I have grown up and house sat MANY large dogs, some very active, some more mellow, and I have not had a dog knock me down, or seen a dog knock down another human EVER!  And if it did, you bet I would not be rewarding that kind of behavior with a bone!

Ridiculous.  You should call and report her.  Those pets are being mistreated.  And she is not a clean person.  She is a PIG!

You are absolutely right in being appalled at the whole incident.  I love dogs, I have a dog and my room mate has a cat and her boyfriend has two dogs, and if you came over for dinner, you would not smell them and you would not be covered in hair.  There is a cat box, but it is clean and doesn't smell.  It has a dome, so the dogs can't get at the poo.  If you got on the floor and played with the dogs, they might lick your face...and if you pet the cat, you may get some fur on you...but that's about it!!!


----------



## cre8_yourself (Jul 9, 2008)

I once had a friend's dog hump my leg repeatedly and she laughed it off the first time.. then the 2nd, 3rd, nd 4th time act like nothing was going on.. lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 9, 2008)

There's a reason why pets are called "pets". What you went through is beyond disgusting. I really can't fathom how people allow their pets to ruin their homes like that. I was recently told by another co-worker that her feelings about dogs were blown off when we had a going away party for our manager. The girl just does not like being around dogs. The owner of the house had a huge one and another coworker was invited to bring her dog to the party. Some people just go too damn far.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol at the "poopsicle" but the whole thing is beyond disgusting.  If you can't take care of animals, then you shouldn't have them.

Our cats have the run of the house, but we keep their litter clean and vacuum up their fur (we even brush them to keep shedding down, but it doesn't always work).  If we have guests over, they all understand that we have pets.  We do our best to make sure the house is clean and the cats don't actively irritate anyone, but it is the cats' house, too, and I'm not going to bend over backwards to make it look like I live in a bubble.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 9, 2008)

Um...thats disgusting. My dogs have accidents once in a blue, but seriously.

& Those animals are definitely being mistreated. Forget her because she chooses to live under those filthy conditions, but those animals SMH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When a dog eats feces, these are the reasons (puppies have different reasons):

   1. A dog with a physical problem that causes excessive hunger, pain, or other sensations.
   2. A dog who is not getting enough to eat or is going too long between meals.
   3. A dog with intestinal parasites or other condition that creates blood or other fecal changes .
   4. Some dogs develop a mental connection that they will be punished if their humans find them in the same room with feces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   5. Boredom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   6. Separation anxiety. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   7. My own addition...Dirt ass house! He cant _find_ the food. 


** Sorry you had to go through that. At least you were polite and tried to deal with it. Poop behind the head and all.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 9, 2008)

how disgusting!

i've only had friends let their dogs go crazy and jump at me. thats normal though. what u went thru was beyond bad.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## SuSana (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
Can anyone relate to people letting their pets go wild?_

 
I cannot relate to that at all, and I honestly gagged when I read this. If I ever went to someones house that was like that, I would leave right away, correction run away. Plus I usually don't go to houses where people have cats or hairy dogs since I'm allergic and my throat will start closing pretty quickly.

Our dog stays outside for the most part, except when I get home I let her inside but put her back out at night. My sisters have dogs that live in the house but they absolutely DO NOT act like that, and if you didn't see the dogs you would never know they had any because they keep their houses clean. 

Why would anyone want to live like that? There has to be health hazards going on there...


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 9, 2008)

NO Way. Sounds like she lives like a farm animal. That's disgusting.

I have 2 dogs & my house never smells like animals at all. I would not go back there @ all. That is just totally disgusting


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

I probably had poopsicle spaghetti.  Now, that's begging to get reported.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_NO Way. Sounds like she lives like a farm animal. That's disgusting.

I have 2 dogs & my house never smells like animals at all. I would not go back there @ all. That is just totally disgusting_

 

That's so funny you mention a farm, because that's her dream to have one.  

Don't worry.  I will not step foot in that place.  I have made some calls this a.m. about the situation.  I have rescued many animals and surveyed her place well while I was there.  This situation will be addressed quickly.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_Um...thats disgusting. My dogs have accidents once in a blue, but seriously.

& Those animals are definitely being mistreated. Forget her because she chooses to live under those filthy conditions, but those animals SMH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When a dog eats feces, these are the reasons (puppies have different reasons):

   1. A dog with a physical problem that causes excessive hunger, pain, or other sensations.
   2. A dog who is not getting enough to eat or is going too long between meals.
   3. A dog with intestinal parasites or other condition that creates blood or other fecal changes .
   4. Some dogs develop a mental connection that they will be punished if their humans find them in the same room with feces. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   5. Boredom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   6. Separation anxiety. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   7. My own addition...Dirt ass house! He cant find the food. 


** Sorry you had to go through that. At least you were polite and tried to deal with it. Poop behind the head and all._

 

I totally agree with you.


----------



## n_c (Jul 9, 2008)

Im just curious, what was her response after you told her how you felt?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 9, 2008)

She thought that I was overreacting.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 9, 2008)

OMG, I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. But seriously, your story made me kinda feel better about my situation. Last summer, I had to stay with a family who has 5 pets (3 cats and 2 dogs). It was disgusting! They had all kinds of fleas, ticks, and bugs. I could just catch several of them as I sat on the couch watching TV. The bathroom that I used had cat poop in the bath tub. That family even has a little box in the kitchen and it smelt so bad, I couldn't stand it. One of the dogs had a very serious flea problem and he smelt gross. He kept scratching himself and some of the fleas would fly right in me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, needless to say, I got bites all over my body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no matter what I did to try to stay away from those animals.
Being from a family with only 1 dog long time ago, that summer was extremely tough for me. I was so so so happy when school started and I could leave that freaking house. I doubt that I would want a pet anytime soon.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 9, 2008)

*****


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh my god that's disturbing!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow that's absolutely disgusting and I feel very bad for her dogs that they didn't get the proper training and don't have a clean place to live in.

I used to have a cat and she was really well trained  for 17 years but in her last few months her organs started failing and she was peeing in the house sometimes and we always cleaned it up right away but we put her down because she was suffering when it started happening too often. 

I think her pets need to be taken away and trained properly by someone who really knows how to take care of animals and wants one. Animals deserve respect and proper treatment and I don't think that she understands that.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree some people go to far with dogs, My Sister-in -law brings her stupid little dog everywhere. When ever she goes to house to eat & blah blah blah , I don't mid the dog being around some times but every time you go somewhere is excessive b/c it doesn't mind. And my MIL got mad at us b/c we live 2 hours away in an apartment ( that we aren't supposed to have pets in) and i wouldn't let her bring her dog when she visited b/c it's not house broken ( even though she claims it is) , it barks all the time,and it chews stuff like crazy. I like animals, but mine have always been well trained


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  I'm so sorry you had to deal with this!  I WISH I could say I was shocked by this behavior, but I'm not.  I used to have a friend who had 5 cats , 2 dogs, and 1 stinky turtle (not the turtles fault she didn't keep his water clean) indoors who also used the house as their litter box.  When I would come over the dogs would go wild and pee on the carpet.  When I pointed out that they were peeing on the floor, she would put a paper towel over it, and continue on with her business.  Her house literally reeked of urine (you could even smell this outside coming up to the front door).  All the animals were allowed to be on the kitchen table & countertops.  She would always invite me for dinner, and I did once, but never again.  I have to say your "poop by the head," totally champs anything I have seen.  Sounds like quite an ordeal


----------



## frocher (Jul 10, 2008)

........


----------

